
Nintendo NX is a portable console with detachable controllers - markpapadakis
http://www.eurogamer.net/articles/2016-07-26-nx-is-a-portable-console-with-detachable-controllers
======
PaulHoule
Great, it's a Playstation Vita--. At least it will come with a Fire Emblem
game.

~~~
markpapadakis
I 'd like to believe all those unfortunate calls on their part, the huge
benefits of switching to x86-64 and standard h/w components(for the most part)
for PS4/XB1 developers(and their makers), and their predicament they are in
now, have informed their guided their decisions this time around.

------
dexwiz
I never understand Nintendo's naming. NES, SNES, SP, DS, 3DS, NX?

